# Ruger .308 rifle raffle!!



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Raffle to benefit the Good Olâ€™ Boys Hunting Club Annual Soldier Hunt​​​Ruger American Bolt Action Rifle​ .308 Caliber (7.62X51NATO)​ Black Composite Stock/Matte Barrel​ Tickets are $1 each 6 for $5.​ Drawing to be held on 1 Nov 2013.​ (need not be present to win)​Send a private message to RogerB or State_Vet to obtain tickets​


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

PM sent........


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

got it! thanks Ed! I replied.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You know I'm in for 12...fix me up Roger!

TH


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

send me a pm Martin. I need a mailing address so I can send you the tickets. get 'em while you can folks!! a dollar per ticket and $5.00 gets you 6 tickets!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

My $100.00 sent yesterday Roger.
Jerry


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

Roger B you have a pm


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> My $100.00 sent yesterday Roger.
> Jerry





MR. L. said:


> Roger B you have a pm


got the check - and got the pm. Thanks guys!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to Slightly Dangerous! You WON the rifle raffle. check your pm's we need a phone number from you.


----------

